# Cabin on a Pontoon boat



## 4x4ryder (Aug 15, 2010)

Ok, this may not be the right place to ask this question, but, I have to try ,,, I am planning to build an 8' x 12' cabin or maybe an 8' x 16' (depending if the pontoons will allow).:001_unsure: My question is,,,how should I tie the roof to the walls? walls will be 1 1/2" thick with Styrofoam sheet insulation. any help would be greatly appreciated.


Mike


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Here is a link to a site where some are building on a pontoon.

http://www.mikenchell.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=39354&highlight=

I liked this one pretty good.


----------

